# most of YOU are breaking the law



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I would like to know why in your ignorance you think the laws where you are are the same laws where I am.
Different cities have different traffic laws, let alone states you moroon.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I would like to know why in your ignorance you think the laws where you are are the same laws where I am.
> Different cities have different traffic laws, let alone states you moroon.


_I am guessing he means most drivers are breaking the insurance law. _


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


_And what laws are being broken? _


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

In Massachusetts a ******* is illegal....I break the law everytime I go down on my wife! Whats the big deal?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I would like to know why in your ignorance you think the laws where you are are the same laws where I am.
> Different cities have different traffic laws, let alone states you moroon.


hence the word "most", not all


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

God hasn't revealed to you how this rationalization occurs?

May be time to trade in your Prophet ID Card.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OP is a troll, ignore!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> OP is a troll, ignore!


_You didn't answer my question. What laws are being broken?_


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _And what laws are being broken? _


performing livery service without license for driver, license for car, questionable insurance from an unlicensed insurance provider, price gouging, no telephone numder for dispatch (required to be displayed on taxis), just for a start.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> performing livery service without license for driver, license for car, questionable insurance from an unlicensed insurance provider, price gouging, no telephone numder for dispatch (required to be displayed on taxis), just for a start.


_Oh in that case I am legal. I have commercial insurance airport permit and TCP permit from the CA PUC. I am also enrolled the CA DMV Pull program as well as the random drug program. I also have a Commercial Class B with air and passenger endorsements. As well as 17 years experience in the livery field. Three of those years owning a limousine service. Would you say I am legal? _


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Not biting on this stinky bait.

Enjoy the fish you catch, OP!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Not biting on this stinky bait.
> 
> Enjoy the fish you catch, OP!


LOL


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

those are laws for taxi's because here in Columbus Ohio our taxi's are the worst in the world , ask anyone


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Oh in that case I am legal. I have commercial insurance airport permit and TCP permit from the CA PUC. I am also enrolled the CA DMV Pull program as well as the random drug program. I also have a Commercial Class B with air and passenger endorsements. As well as 17 years experience in the livery field. Three of those years owning a limousine service. Would you say I am legal? _


i don"t know if you are legal, but since you say you are then i obviously was not refering to you.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i don"t know if you are legal, but since you say you are then i obviously was not refering to you.


_Where are you located ?_


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

jsixis said:


> those are laws for taxi's because here in Columbus Ohio our taxi's are the worst in the world , ask anyone


so those laws are for taxis. what, pray tell, are you?


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


LOL.

I speed. I roll stop signs. I fudge on my taxes. I drive on a suspended license. I jaywalk. I used to drink while underage. I sometimes don't recycle. The list goes on...

I do however capitalize the first word of all my sentences. what kind of person doesn't do that?

aagh. now add that to the list...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> so those laws are for taxis. what, pray tell, are you?


I can answer that, he's a licensed Peer to Peer Driver, Uber drivers are also licensed here in Columbus...they even made up a new license category just for us.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


Since u r a new member here. May I ask u this. ...."R u a Undwrwritter from an Insurance Agency?" Or "The Taxi Association?"


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


Zishen maobing duo wu tiao taren cuo!!!!!!! LoL


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

My wife and I like to vacation in states with tough anti-sodomy laws. It makes the sex much more fun. OP, I suggest you try it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> In Massachusetts a ******* is illegal....I break the law everytime I go down on my wife! Whats the big deal?


This one is just too easy.....you get a mulligan.

Cool avatar by btw.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> so those laws are for taxis. what, pray tell, are you?


Geez its amateur hour.....ok....

Can you show me in which states Uber has been codified with the title of taxi? In addition can you show me which laws they are breaking specifically? I know you can throw out a bunch of General terms but you supply no ordinances to back them up. To bolster your claim and cause you should annotate those claims with the cases currently challenging and working their way through court WRT Uber, lyft, et all. You might want to add any injunctions and their dates that are still standing, not the ones that have been lifted or stayed due to civil challenge.

Just to start.

I'll wait here.

Oh...case law and enforcement practices will add to your credibility.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> so those laws are for taxis. what, pray tell, are you?


We're Uber *****es beeeeeyyyyaaaatttccchhhh.
Actually I used to be an Uber *****, now I'm an Uber surge ***** (2.0x)


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


I can't believe so many of you got suckered into a convo with this shithead.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I can't believe so many of you got suckered into a convo with this shithead.


LOL ! !


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

So it has been over 24 hours and not one reply to answer the question. 

You knowingly break the law on behalf of your far away corporate masters and you are shocked, shocked I say, that they treat you with contempt and disdain. 

Did you expect honor amongst thieves? Were you relying on Travis to behave ethically towards you while he lies to everyone else about everything?


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

*gasp*


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

You are ethically challenged, but you expect others to treat you ethically?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Great troll. I'm with you !


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> You are ethically challenged, but you expect others to treat you ethically?


You still haven't answered the questions in post 25. Do you have that information? If not then guess you're just trolling.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You still haven't answered the questions in post 25. Do you have that information? If not then guess you're just trolling.


just curious, what do you call prostitution? Peer-to-peer fulfillment centers?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

It


UberProphet? said:


> just curious, what do you call prostitution? Peer-to-peer fulfillment centers?


It's called prostitution. And that's the technical mMs given to it by the law.

Can you show me where uber and lyft have been codified as taxis?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

This whole thread is too funny....


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

PT Go said:


> This whole thread is too funny....


It is. And I like fishing.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

jsixis said:


> I would like to know why in your ignorance you think the laws where you are are the same laws where I am.
> Different cities have different traffic laws, let alone states you moroon.


Those are my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


So do you think you are a prophet?


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

marketmark said:


> LOL.
> 
> I speed. I roll stop signs. I fudge on my taxes. I drive on a suspended license. I jaywalk. I used to drink while underage. I sometimes don't recycle. The list goes on...
> 
> ...


Ohh snap lol


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> just curious, what do you call prostitution? Peer-to-peer fulfillment centers?


It is called companionatoring.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Oh in that case I am legal. I have commercial insurance airport permit and TCP permit from the CA PUC. I am also enrolled the CA DMV Pull program as well as the random drug program. I also have a Commercial Class B with air and passenger endorsements. As well as 17 years experience in the livery field. Three of those years owning a limousine service. Would you say I am legal? _


Does your pink slip say the vehicle is livery or private?


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Oh in that case I am legal. I have commercial insurance airport permit and TCP permit from the CA PUC. I am also enrolled the CA DMV Pull program as well as the random drug program. I also have a Commercial Class B with air and passenger endorsements. As well as 17 years experience in the livery field. Three of those years owning a limousine service. Would you say I am legal? _


Uber is violating a litany of regulations promulgated by the California Public Utilities Commission, such as failing to provide training for its drivers, failing to disclose to consumers that it is required to have a $1 million commercial insurance policy, and failing to have specific trade-dress for its vehicles.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> In Massachusetts a ******* is illegal....I break the law everytime I go down on my wife! Whats the big deal?


LOL, that made it sound like you are giving your wife a *******


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Eric K said:


> LOL, that made it sound like you are giving your wife a *******


Don't ask, Don't tell


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

with Obama in, laws seem like suggestions. We have over 11 million illegals here capitalizing on the system, so **** it! Tired of following the rules and being a sucker.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Uber is violating a litany of regulations promulgated by the California Public Utilities Commission, such as failing to provide training for its drivers, failing to disclose to consumers that it is required to have a $1 million commercial insurance policy, and failing to have specific trade-dress for its vehicles.


_For Uber drivers in CA with TCP permits,you don't need to display trade dress. Its $750K commercial insurance for vehicles seating 9 people or less. I will agree with you on the training aspect of it._


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Does your pink slip say the vehicle is livery or private?


_Pink slip says Commercial/limo_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Uber is violating a litany of regulations promulgated by the California Public Utilities Commission, such as failing to provide training for its drivers, failing to disclose to consumers that it is required to have a $1 million commercial insurance policy, and failing to have specific trade-dress for its vehicles.


_You can at least post the link from which you got that information you just posted. Here I will post it for youhttp://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/mlg-automotive-law-files-class-action-against-uber-for-fraudulent-business-practices-300026630.html_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Does your pink slip say the vehicle is livery or private?


_You are referring this
*MLG Automotive Law Files Class Action Against Uber For "Fraudulent Business Practices"*_


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

hangarcat said:


> Uber is violating a litany of regulations promulgated by the California Public Utilities Commission, such as failing to provide training for its drivers, failing to disclose to consumers that it is required to have a $1 million commercial insurance policy, and failing to have specific trade-dress for its vehicles.


Who really actually cares? I sure do not, tired hearing about insurance crap. In South, Carolina requiremt is $500,000, I know because I have it. I here the same old tired arguments all the time, get a f%^*ing life!!!!!!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Cuz transportation laws are stupid and need to catch up to our current reality you blowhard


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


Be careful. I play poker with The messiah. His daddy once told a kid to take out a giant and the kid killed him with a rock.

BTW...he cheats at cards but all the alcohol is free so how can you not invite him right?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


I guess a person like me...I'm just not happy unless I commit a felony a day


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Be careful. I play poker with The messiah. His daddy once told a kid to take out a giant and the kid killed him with a rock.
> 
> BTW...he cheats at cards but all the alcohol is free so how can you not invite him right?


Is it really cheating if you already know how the game is going to end?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Is it really cheating if you already know how the game is going to end?


Touche'

Well played my friend. Well played.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


Prophet, here is a video with UberX drivers being caught red handed breaking the law


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

All those defending uber, I only hope you get shares  you deserve them!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> just curious, what do you call prostitution? Peer-to-peer fulfillment centers?


Ride-sharing!


----------



## UberAZ (Feb 1, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


We speak in whole sentences here. Don't come in here with your half baked fragment and expect us to decipher your ignorant post.


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


why do you assume all Uber drivers don't have commercial insurance? how did you get there?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Not biting on this stinky bait.
> 
> Enjoy the fish you catch, OP!


Smart. .


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> View attachment 4309


Lol!!


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> performing livery service without license for driver, license for car, questionable insurance from an unlicensed insurance provider, price gouging, no telephone numder for dispatch (required to be displayed on taxis), just for a start.


There are thousands of us. I love that it pisses you off.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Liquid said:


> There are thousands of us. I love that it pisses you off.


Like 100K + I think.... that's a lot of law breakers... it's an epidemic really.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Like 100K + I think.... that's a lot of law breakers... it's an epidemic really.


We're like rats,we multiply at a ridiculous rate. Lol


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that
"UberAZ said:


> We speak in whole sentences here. Don't come in here with your half baked fragment and expect us to decipher your ignorant post.


Never mind the missing capital letters and question marks ! My goodness, just cause we do the uber thing doesn't make us that stupid..does it??


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


I don't know. I guess the same law's that are being ignored by our supposed 'president' regarding enforcing the Constitution and keeping the 'illegals' from invading this country.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Geez its amateur hour.....ok....
> 
> Can you show me in which states Uber has been codified with the title of taxi? In addition can you show me which laws they are breaking specifically? I know you can throw out a bunch of General terms but you supply no ordinances to back them up. To bolster your claim and cause you should annotate those claims with the cases currently challenging and working their way through court WRT Uber, lyft, et all. You might want to add any injunctions and their dates that are still standing, not the ones that have been lifted or stayed due to civil challenge.
> 
> ...


Haha ok, we all get that you went to law school. Congrats (that's the reaction you wanted from this post isn't it?)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> performing livery service without license for driver, license for car, questionable insurance from an unlicensed insurance provider, price gouging, no telephone numder for dispatch (required to be displayed on taxis), just for a start.


Price gouging, at $0.73/mile???? You make me laugh!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> i would like to know how you rationalize breaking the law knowingly and deliberately. what kind of person does that?


just so you know, here in South Carolina a business friendly State, we are currently operating with the blessing of our Governor Nikki Haley and the State Legislature which suspended any actions against Uber while this legislation is moved through the State House: http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess121_2015-2016/bills/3413.htm SO, you should see the writing on the wall. Cabbies your days are OVER, get over it!


----------

